

Libretto: Toshiba's dual-touchscreen UMPC - swernli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQHWfji5zZY&feature=player_embedded

======
swernli
I can't believe there hasn't been more buzz about this. I own an iPad already,
but I still find myself wanting one of these. Toshiba needs to do something to
get some Apple-style publicity behind this so people can see what's coming.

More info on specs from here:
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20100621/tc_pcworld/toshibal...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20100621/tc_pcworld/toshibalibrettow100lookspromisingformobileworkers)

